# Profinet Sendetakt richtig einstellen



## Merten1982 (13 Mai 2019)

Das hier ist die offizielle Siemens Doku dazu:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...tem_description_de-DE_de-DE.pdf?download=true

Nun zu meiner Frage, wir haben eine SPS mit einer Mindestzykluszeit von 10ms.




Wir haben relativ viele Teilnehmer im Profinet. 

Macht es Sinn dann den Sendetakt zu erhöhen? Der Gedanke ist, dass die PN Teilnehmer eh nur alle 10ms über den OB1 angesprochen werden können. 
Gewinne ich damit Stabilität im Profinet? Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht aller Aktualsisierungszeiten allern PN Teilnehmer?

Hier ein Screenshot eines Teilnehmers.


Ich würde gerne mal mit dem Sendetakt spielen und diese Zeit hier beobachten. Dann verstehe ich den Zusammenhang vermutlich relativ schnell.
 Aber eben in einer Tabelle mit allen Devices, in Classic gab es das.


----------



## Indu-Sol (14 Mai 2019)

Hallo Merten,

kurz gesagt, ist es sinnvoll den Sendetakt so gering wie möglich (z.B. 1 ms) zu setzen.

Der Sendetakt der SPS gibt die Intervalle für den Datenaustausch vor. Ein geringer Sendetakt erlaubt es die Aktualisierungszeiten der Devices in viele Abschnitte zu unterteilen, sodass die erzeugte Netzlast gleichmäßiger verteilt werden kann. Ein höherer Sendetakt führt bei vielen Devices zu einer starken Häufung der versendeten Nachrichten.

Am vereinfachten Beispiel einer kleinen Anlage mit einem Controller und acht Devices mit einer Aktualisierungszeit von 8 ms lässt sich dieser Effekt wie folgt darstellen:

Sendetakt 1 ms: Der Controller kann jede Millisekunde Daten an einen der Teilnehmer senden. Nach 8 ms besitzt jeder Teilnehmer seine neuen Ausgangsdaten und der nächste Datenaustausch beginnt. Die erzeugte Netzlast ist konstant und niedrig

Sendetakt 8 ms: Der Controller versendet die Nachrichten an alle Teilnehmer direkt nacheinander. Anschließend werden keine weiteren Daten ausgetauscht, bis die 8 ms verstrichen sind und der nächste Datenaustausch beginnt. Dies führt zu einer kurzzeitigen, höheren Belastung des Netzes, was wiederrum zu unerwünschten Nebeneffekten führen kann.

In der Theorie sind beide Konfigurationen möglich, jedoch ist es die erste Variante bei der mit einer höheren Stabilität zu rechnen ist.

Um weiter auf Ihren Gedankengang einzugehen, ist es durchaus von Vorteil wenn die Daten der Devices mehrfach in einem Programmzyklus ausgetauscht werden. Auf diesem Weg ist sichergestellt, dass wenn ein Telegramm des Teilnehmers die Steuerung nicht erreicht, aktuelle Daten für den nächsten Programmzyklus vorhanden sind. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Fabian Bergmann


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (14 Mai 2019)

Hallo Merten1982,
Wir die Fa. IVG Göhringer sind ein Dienstleister, der sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigen.  Habe mir die Frage gestellt ob Herr Bergmann verständlich ist und habe für das Verständnis ein Bild angehängt.


Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de


----------

